# Verbindung WinCC V6.2 mit Simatic S5



## Eddy001 (24 September 2008)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei unser WinCC System von V5.2 auf V6.2 SP2 zu migrieren. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:
Die Kommunikation zwischen unseren SPS' en (Simatic S5) und den WinCC Servern wird beim Starten der Runtime aufgebaut und zeigt mir auch die Variablen an. Doch nach wenigen Sekunden baut sich die Verbindung wieder ab, kurze Zeit später wieder auf dann wieder ab usw. . Die Verbindung ist über je einen CP1613 in den jeweiligen Servern und unter Verwendung der S5 Ethernetlayer 4 Treibern (CP1413-1) realisiert. Da sich die Verbindung kurzfristig aufbaut, kann es ja nur ein Konfigurationsproblem sein. Hat schon jemand solch einen Fehler gehabt bzw. könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen? 
Bin relativ neu auf diesem Gebiet. Falls ihr also noch irgendwelche Angaben benötigt suche ich sie euch gern raus.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus


----------



## vladi (24 September 2008)

*WinCC*

Hallo,
eine Idee:
in WinCC Variablenhaushalt: SIMATIC S7 Protocol SUITE -> "Deine Verbindung"
rechte Maustaste-> Systemparameter

prüfe die Einträge "Zyklusbildung",und die Timeouts..und probiere andere Konfiguration, in dem du die Häckchen wegmachst.

V.


----------



## Eddy001 (24 September 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort.

War gerade noch mal am Rechner und hab ein bisschen ausprobiert aber es will nicht so wirklich klappen. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen das lediglich eine Verbindung immer wieder unterbrochen wird (zur SPS1). Die Verbindung zur anderen SPS (SPS5) läuft. Die Einstellungen habe ich gerade nochmal mit denen vom alten Server verglichen - alles gleich. Daraufhin hab ich nochmal den alten Server angeschlossen. Bei dem läuft es ohne Schwierigkeiten. Habe anbei nochmal ein Screenshot der Einstellungen beigefügt. Vielleicht fällt euch ja was auf?! Wäre euch sehr dankbar...


----------



## Eddy001 (24 September 2008)

Anhang vergessen:


----------



## Spier (24 September 2008)

Welche CPU benutzt du? Hatte auch mal das Problem mit ner 115U CPU 443.
Probier mal, in der CPU den Send all und Receive all Baustein (also FB244 und FB 245) mehrmals in einem Zyklus aufzurufen. Klingt komisch, is aber so.


----------



## vladi (24 September 2008)

*Verbindung*

Hi,
hab mir die Konfig angeschaut: muss ich aber passen, die Variante habe ich noch nie gehabt.
Siemens Hotline kontaktieren, das ist bestimmt so eine besch... kleine
Einstellung irgendwo.

Vladi


----------



## Spier (26 September 2008)

Bei den TSUBs stimmt doch was nicht. Eigener und Fremder müssen unterschiedlich sein...


----------



## Eddy001 (26 September 2008)

Hab Siemens schon kontaktiert. Aber ist ja Wochenende. Werd also Montag erst sehen was als Antwort zurück kam. Mit den TSAPs kann es antürlich sein wo du es sagst. Und zwar hab ich nur nach der Reihenfolge der eingegebenen Werte beim alten Server geguckt und nicht bei ob's der eigene oder der fremde TSAP ist. Werde Montag gleich nachgucken und mich dann nochmal melden. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis und schönes WE.


----------



## Eddy001 (21 Oktober 2008)

So nach nun fast einem Monat (gefüllt mit mehreren Telefonaten und Unterstüzung durch den Siemens Support hier vor Ort) hat der Siemens Support die Lösung für dieses Problem gefunden. Und zwar war Siemens Vorschlag einen Ordner Namens Channels im Projektverzeichnis anzulegen und eine mitgesendete INI-Datei dort hinein zu kopieren. Und siehe da es läuft. Wieso dieser Ordner jetzt natürlich fehlte bzw. nicht angelegt war weiß ich noch nicht. Passende Frage ist aber schon Richtung Siemens gestellt. Meld mich dann nochmal


----------



## Eddy001 (22 Oktober 2008)

So habe die Antwort von dem Siemens Support erhalten. 

Die mitgesendete Datei war von der Entwicklung, die das Zeitverhalten im Telegrammverkehr optimiert.
Das kann notwendig werden durch unterschiedliche Firmware Versionen in den S5 CP.In den zukünftigen Versionen wird das vermutlich mit eingepflegt.
Die Datei wurde auf Grund der Auswertung des von mir zugesandten Traces erstellt.


----------



## Eddy001 (25 November 2008)

Auf Anfrage hier noch die INI Datei. Vieleicht hilft Sie ja jemanden weiter.
Also die Datei entpacken und die INI Datei in den neu angelegten Ordner "Channels" kopieren.


----------

